# In need of Good Dog Food



## cassirenee06 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have a 3 month old Maltese and a 1 and a half year old Pomeranian. They have both been eating Purins brand dog food, and I was wondering if this was bad? If so, what are some suggestions that are not going to make me go broke. Do I really need to buy special (expensive) food from the vet??? Thanks for any and all suggestions! I will post some pics as soon as possible!


----------



## cassirenee06 (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course I misspelled PURINA! OOPS!!!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

You do not have to go broke buying food because these little ones will not eat a WHOLE lot. However, I do recommend investing in a good quality food as it will contribute greatly to the good health of your pups. There is no price you can put on knowing that. I currently feed Chico Natural Balance. He was formerly on Eukanuba. The natural balance is cheaper and I seem to find the quality of the food is grade A. Welcome and can not wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hello everyone, I have a 3 month old Maltese and a 1 and a half year old Pomeranian. They have both been eating Purins brand dog food, and I was wondering if this was bad? If so, what are some suggestions that are not going to make me go broke. Do I really need to buy special (expensive) food from the vet??? Thanks for any and all suggestions! I will post some pics as soon as possible![/B]


Hi and welcome!

Feeding a Maltese (or smaller dog like a Pom) even top quality food is still inexpensive--a little goes such a long way with them. A 5 lb bag of kibble lasts around 2 1/2 months for Ollie. You don't hesitate to feed yourself good, wholesome food, right? Same thing w/ your pet. I think there's a sticky here about foods we like and use--check around. Post some pics when you can! (Here ya go: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882)


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

Abbi was on Canidae All Stages and liked it. But, with tearing and biting feet (possible allergies), I decided to try Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I am still in the introduction stage (mixing it with the Canidae) but Abbi LOVES it. She actually picks it out and eats it first, leaving the Canidae on the floor until that is all that is left and then she eats it!!!! Too soon to tell if it helps with tearing and the foot biting but I think it's a good choice so far!!!!


----------



## cassirenee06 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your help! Very appreciated!


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

> Abbi was on Canidae All Stages and liked it. But, with tearing and biting feet (possible allergies), I decided to try Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I am still in the introduction stage (mixing it with the Canidae) but Abbi LOVES it. She actually picks it out and eats it first, leaving the Canidae on the floor until that is all that is left and then she eats it!!!! Too soon to tell if it helps with tearing and the foot biting but I think it's a good choice so far!!!![/B]


Oh, I paid $9.99 for a 5 pound bag which should last a while!


----------



## cassirenee06 (Jan 3, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500915
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you purchase your dog food? At an online store or at a store near you??


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

We tried several different brands during the past year, mostly because of some of the recalls. Coco is on Canidae now and loves it. She has done better on it than any other brand.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500918
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I purchase it at a store called Pet Supermarket near my home. $9.99 is pretty good compared to the prices I found online and I think others pay $14-$15 where they live!! Guess I found a good deal!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie also eats Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I buy it at Petco, which is about three blocks from my house so it's super convenient. Josie loves her "little cookies" (the kibble looks like cookie crisp cereal, but without the chocolate chips).


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> We tried several different brands during the past year, mostly because of some of the recalls. Coco is on Canidae now and loves it. She has done better on it than any other brand.[/B]


I have Maggie on Canidae as well and she is doing great on it!!!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Dec 21, 2007)

Premium dog food is so much better for your dogs, you'll be amazed at how much their overall condition improves. And I agree, feeding a small breed dog won't cost hardly anything. Besides my puppy, I also have a 60 lb lab mix, a 60 lb golden retriever, and a 20 lb beagle mix. All are on super premium food that runs about $48 for a 26 lb bag, and all 7 cats are also on super premium cat food that runs about $28 for a 20 lb bag. Talk about money!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner eats canned food and then it can't be the same thing more than twice or he won't eat it. (No he is not spoiled). He also needs a low protein food, so he gets Canidae Platinum, Chicken Soup for the Dog lovers Soul Senior, California Naturals and Merrick RockyMountain something.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Tanner eats canned food and then it can't be the same thing more than twice or he won't eat it. (No he is not spoiled). He also needs a low protein food, so he gets Canidae Platinum, Chicken Soup for the Dog lovers Soul Senior, California Naturals and Merrick RockyMountain something.[/B]


Feed stores carry all the good brands and are usually a little cheaper, plus they always have samples of the premium for you for free. You may have a Tractor Trailer Co feed store near you, google feed store in your area, and some will pop up.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi I havent had a chance to welcome you to SM!! I am glad you found us and cant wait to see pics of your babies!!


I have Mia on California Natural's Duck and Potato and she LOVES IT!!! But I think she has a food allergy since she had been chewing her paws with the other foods. I think she may have an allergy to brown rice.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my vet says to keep away from the foods like duck/venison until there is a problem as those foods are considered an alternate/allergy diet. because if some allergy does arise, you won't have anything to switch to. massimo did not do well on a chicken diet. i HAD to go to lamb. if something comes up and there is a problem with his food, then i can go do duck/potato or venison. 

just thought i'd throw that in there....


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500934
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am currently feeding one of my dogs with a fussy tummy and eating habits a combo of Canidae Lamb & Rice and California Natural Lamb & Rice small bites and she absolutely loves these! For the first time she eats like a hungry dog.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I feed Merrick Dry and a bit of Wellness canned mixed in. Here, Merrick is $10.99-$11.99 for a 5 pound bag. I think the wellness canned is $1.89 per. 
Quincy was on the Innova Evo but he stole some of Naddie's food and now won't eat his ! So I've mixed some of the Merrick/Wellness in and he loves it. The Evo is $19.99 per 13 pound bag.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> You do not have to go broke buying food because these little ones will not eat a WHOLE lot. However, I do recommend investing in a good quality food as it will contribute greatly to the good health of your pups. There is no price you can put on knowing that. I currently feed Chico Natural Balance. He was formerly on Eukanuba. The natural balance is cheaper and I seem to find the quality of the food is grade A. Welcome and can not wait to see some pics!!![/B]


I have Beowulf eating Eukanuba, because that is what the vet told me. I am not sure if this may be causing the staining on his mouth or not, does anyone know?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't personally think Eukenuba is a high quality food. That could be where the tear staining is coming from-hard to know. If you search foods on this site-there are a lot of good recommendations. Kosmo is on Canidae and does great on it!! :biggrin:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had Clifford on Canidae All Stages, and he is doing great on it, and gobbles it all up.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I started Midis out on Purina Pro-Plan puppy food (dry) because that is what his breeder had been feeding him and, IMHO, it is best not to make an abrupt switch. Plus, he did well on it. However, after he got to be about 9 or 10 months old I switched him to adult food and gradually introduced him to Science Diet Lamb & Rice (small bites and dry food). He did very well on that! I know some people do not consider Science Diet to be the "best" food either, but Midis doesn't have a problem with tear stains or stains around the mouth as so many Malts do. Nor does he have any problems with pooping, consistency or frequency.

I make his own snacks/treats which is just to boil chicken in water without any salt or seasonings and then place in tiny snack bags and then a larger freezer bag to dole out during the month. Other than getting a baby carrot at least every other day this is all Midis' diet consists of. (I used to feed him leftoever beef filet mignon as a treat, but have cut that out due to some weight gain.)

At this point in time, a little over a year old, he seems to be quite healthy, happy, well-fed and his poop is normal and not excessive (excessive can be a sign of poor quality food, if I understand that correctly).

I am certainly no expert, but this is working very well for us.

Cyndi


----------

